# Netzwerkprogrammierung mit C unter Linux



## torte (16. Juni 2001)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne unter Linux mit C Netzwerkprogrammierung betreiben, hab jedoch verdammt wenig Ahnung von C. Kennt einer ein gutes Tutorial, das mir da weiterhelfen könnte?


torte


----------



## darthRAVER (17. Juni 2001)

wenn du verdammt wenig ahnung von C hast dann lass es sein  
also anfänger fangen erst mal mit dem "Hello World"-Programm an, nicht gleich mit netzwerkprogrammierung unter Linux.
aber wenn du tutorials suchst dann such mal bei 
http://www.kickme.to/tiger bei den tutorials oder bei und wenn du hilfe brauchst wenn es um code-probs geht dann geh auf http://www.c-plusplus.de
die oben beschriebenen seiten handeln alle über c++ in combination mit windows.
hier linux-developer-links:
http://www.freenet.de/Mescalin , 
http://www.virtualworlds.de/LinDev/lindev.html

soviel dazu
ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## torte (17. Juni 2001)

naja, so ein ganz blutiger anfänger bin ich vielleicht nicht unbedingt. habs zumindest schonmal geschafft, einen ganz pissigen irc-bot zu schreiben. das in c unter windows. nur gerade was das aufbauen mit den sockets und so anging, muste ich halt schon ganz schön "abgucken". 

das würde ich halt gerne auf linux verlagern. dafür bräuchte dann nochn bissel unterstützung inform von entsprechenden tutorials.


torte


----------



## darthRAVER (17. Juni 2001)

haben dir die links nicht geholfen?
sag mal bescheid ob's was gebracht hat und ob du mit den tutorials klar kommst


----------



## Bushman (18. Juni 2001)

mit *C* einen IRC bot?? Das einzige was ich mit C kann, dass sind so wlche verkackten berechnungsprogies für allen möglichen müll!


----------



## torte (18. Juni 2001)

jo, besten dank. die links haben geholfen.


zum bot: das is nix besonderes. connected sich auf einen irc-server, joint dann einem bestimmten channel, und op't mich. fettisch



torte


----------

